# Lavadora centrales



## andres85 (May 10, 2012)

Buenos días:
Tengo una lavadora centrales que se enloqueció, la enchufo al toma corriente y ella prense sola se pasa de nivel. Esta lavadora esta haciendo funciones sola sin nisiquiera darle ordenes.
Muchas Gracias por su atención.
Atentamente:
Andres Correa.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 10, 2012)

Estará poseida por un demonio 

Las lavadoras tienen un nivel de agua a diafragma , que viene conectado desde abajo del tacho con una manguera finita como un cigarrillo , si la manguera se raja-pincha = desborde , si ese sensor-diafragma se deteriora = desborde.

Además si la electroválvula-canillaEléctrica se traba = desborde.

1) - Comprobá bien esa manguerita.

2) - Si soplás en el cañito de ese diafragma , debe hacer un tic o dos y lo mismo cuando le soltás el aire.

3) - Comprobá que si le desconectás un cable a la electroválvula no pase agua.

4) Si mudaste la lavadora de lugar es bastante frecuente que pase eso , solución = quitar la tapa de limpieza de la bomba de vaciado y drenar toda el agua residual.

Saludos !


----------

